# wedding



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Beautiful photos!! You can come to Canada on Saturday and do my wedding if you like! hahaha


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW! Outstanding pictures rik. I think you're going to have some very happy clients once they come back down to planet earth.
Your depth of field on number two is just incredible!
Pete


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

gorgeous shots. 450 pics wow, that's a full day.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Beautiful photos!! You can come to Canada on Saturday and do my wedding if you like! hahaha


Thank you but I'm sorry I can not make it. 
Have a wonderful day  and show us some pictures. :wavey:


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gorgeous, just gorgeous!!!! And what a beautiful couple.
I'm curious, do you take these before the wedding day or after? Or do you take them the same day?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Your depth of field on number two is just incredible!
> Pete


Thanks Pete.

This one is taken with a 150 mm Macro. The DOF is about 1 cm. I like how that works out on the diamonds. His ring is just out of focus. (I used a tripod and a remote controle)












Ivyacres said:


> gorgeous shots. 450 pics wow, that's a full day.


Thanks 





sameli102 said:


> Gorgeous, just gorgeous!!!! And what a beautiful couple.
> I'm curious, do you take these before the wedding day or after? Or do you take them the same day?


Thanks.

It is the same day and that doesn't make it easy.  Next week on the beach it is also on the same day but the bride maybe wants to have some pictures in the water. (at the end of the day )


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I love the one on the bridge!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I missed these Rik, but the pics are just superb and I bet the happy couple are delighted !!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW !!! Rik, those pics are stunning ..... very very professional !!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rik*

Rik

You are truly an artist. Gorgeous couple and pictures!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 

Here is a short slide show


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I may have to fly you in for my wedding one day!!! But that is a long way off haha!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

loved the slide show Rik !!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

vcm5 said:


> Beautiful!!! I may have to fly you in for my wedding one day!!! But that is a long way off haha!


I'm waiting...



davebeech said:


> loved the slide show Rik !!


Thanks Dave. Yesterday I had I wedding on the beach, but the weather wasn' t really good. Almost a storm but the location for the inside photo's was OK.

The Steinberger Kurhaus Hotel.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

These are gorgeous. 

My photographer only took photos for the first 4 hours. Twelve hours is a very long time.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> These are gorgeous.
> 
> My photographer only took photos for the first 4 hours. Twelve hours is a very long time.


It is. I was exhausted. The yesterday wedding was also 11 hours and a 5 hours drive. :doh:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful Pic's...Memories for a Life Time...Captured by The Best!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Absolutely adore the bridge photo especially


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that must have been one long day Rik, but I bet you got some amazing pics....... think you ought to give us a peek !!




rik said:


> It is. I was exhausted. The yesterday wedding was also 11 hours and a 5 hours drive. :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You have an amazing talent. Those pictures are just stunning. They will be cherished for a lifetime.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> that must have been one long day Rik, but I bet you got some amazing pics....... think you ought to give us a peek !!


I would like to give you a peek but I left my charger and secund battery in Scheveningen. At this moment I can not upload any photo  



BeauShel said:


> You have an amazing talent. Those pictures are just stunning. They will be cherished for a lifetime.


Thank you


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> that must have been one long day Rik, but I bet you got some amazing pics....... think you ought to give us a peek !!


In a storm....


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

you do take beautiful photos Rik!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Always51 said:


> you do take beautiful photos Rik!!!


Thank you


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Rik, I'm only seeing half the shots posted above, but what I am seeing is extremely nice, well done...
I've only ever done one wedding and my thoughts now are that it was one wedding too many..!!!. :doh:...  LOL
I know the hard work you've gone through to get these shots and not to mention the hours & hours processing them...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

That's another fantastic pic, I cringed for you though when I saw all that sand blowing, hope you had some protection on the camera....... well I bet you did anyway





rik said:


> In a storm....


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

soxOZ said:


> Hi Rik, I'm only seeing half the shots posted above, but what I am seeing is extremely nice, well done...
> I've only ever done one wedding and my thoughts now are that it was one wedding too many..!!!. :doh:...  LOL
> I know the hard work you've gone through to get these shots and not to mention the hours & hours processing them...


Thanks Wally, it is hard work but I like it  The processing took me a few days. (almost 500 pics ). 



davebeech said:


> That's another fantastic pic, I cringed for you though when I saw all that sand blowing, hope you had some protection on the camera....... well I bet you did anyway


Thanks Dave. Only a UV filter. :


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Some B/W wedding pictures. It was a stormy day 

But first the shoes:










The bride:










The storm:










A happy couple:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gorgeous, amazing photos, Rik! I absolutely LOVE the Black & White photos at the end; the composition and detail are extraordinary!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wendy427 said:


> Gorgeous, amazing photos, Rik! I absolutely LOVE the Black & White photos at the end; the composition and detail are extraordinary!!


Thank you Wendy


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love the pic of the shoes !! ........... nice touch


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> love the pic of the shoes !! ........... nice touch


Thanks Dave


----------

